# STUFF ....PART II



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

My other son and I decided to go fishing and stuff........

We had to start the day with the proper 'fishing foods'....

[attachment=6:17f6cbyu]100_1156.JPG[/attachment:17f6cbyu]

Next.....we needed a 'sign'....[attachment=5:17f6cbyu]100_1158.JPG[/attachment:17f6cbyu]

Then....we had to find the fish....[attachment=4:17f6cbyu]100_1159.JPG[/attachment:17f6cbyu]

A Cowboy Ride......[attachment=3:17f6cbyu]100_1175.JPG[/attachment:17f6cbyu]

Cowboy food.....[attachment=2:17f6cbyu]100_1167.JPG[/attachment:17f6cbyu]

River's were low, but clean....[attachment=1:17f6cbyu]100_1160.JPG[/attachment:17f6cbyu]

A different perspective.....[attachment=0:17f6cbyu]100_1178.JPG[/attachment:17f6cbyu]

It was good to get out with my son and do stuff.... 

Life is 'way' good !!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good stuff!

Glad you got out with your boy.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Great report, .45. Short and to the point. Looks like you had an awesome time with your son. 

Explain the "NO TRESPASSING" sign to me. Did you guys just say screw it and fish there anyway or what? :lol:


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Good on ya bud. Keep it up. Like your variety of pic.s.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> Explain the "NO TRESPASSING" sign to me. Did you guys just say screw it and fish there anyway or what? :lol:


mjschijf......I thought the pic would come out better than it did. The sign is actually on 'Tribal Lands' which myself and both son's have permits for.

I would 'never' disrepect a 'No Trespassing' sign without permission.... :|


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

.45 said:


> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> > Explain the "NO TRESPASSING" sign to me. Did you guys just say screw it and fish there anyway or what? :lol:
> ...


Gotcha! PM sent.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pics. Love the food shot. :lol: Not your typical breakfast. :shock:


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

.45 said:


> My other son and I decided to go fishing and stuff........
> 
> It was good to get out with my son and do stuff....
> 
> Life is 'way' good !!!


I was at Cabelas today with my Son. He thinks he wants to do a Muzzleloader hunt next year. They did have some good prices on guns, but what a zoo! We should have went fishin too :!:


----------



## netresult (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice report and pics .45! Looks like a great day with your son. WTG


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice report .45. Your son looks familiar.


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

That pic of the food is what makes it a good day when it is just you and the boy. I hope he enjoyed the time.
Cory


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Sounds like it was a great trip. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Life is good .45, life is good.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Great stuff mr. green .45, sorry for the late congratulations on your recent promotion!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice report. Looks like a breakfast of champions on the front seat. Great to spend the day together.


----------

